# echo weedeater won't run unless squeeze trigger



## llee8300 (May 29, 2005)

If I let off it stalls. I don't want to mess with the screws unless I can find out which one to turn and which way. Its older (about 4 years old) and I don't have a manual. Anyone know which screw can adjust this or even if its a problem that can be fixed with the adjustment screws? It cuts great just aggravating to have to keep it throttled all the time.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

The screw closest to the motor is the low end adjustment. I would say open it up about 1/4 to 1/2 turn and see if that helps. I suspect the carb needs to be cleaned but many times a small adjustment will be enough to keep it running.

What I normally do is adjust the idle screw up just enough to keep it running. Then just turn the low end screw a bit each way. As you turn it one way the engine should start to run better. You can then lower the idle and adjust again until it runs properly.

Once you get it to idle down then turn in the screw until the motor RPM starts to drop. Now open it up until the engine starts to run rough. The proper setting setting should be close to the middle of those two settings. Then as long as the engine accel. properly from idle you're all set... if it stumbles a little, try opening up the screw 1/8 turn.


----------



## llee8300 (May 29, 2005)

Thanks for the advice. When you say "open up" is that turning it right or left? Also, which screw is the idle screw? there are three, two side by side, and one a little bigger by itself. Is the bigger one the idle screw? To clean the carb is that something I could tackle or should it be done in a repair shop? Thanks again.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

"Opening up" is unscrewing or turning counter-clockwise. The idle screw will be the one that acts on the linkage/throttle plate. Normally the two mixture screws are the same size (and side by side) and the idle screw is a different size.

Most people can tackle a simple cleaning but if you are unsure I would take it to a repair shop.


----------



## trini_boi09 (Sep 16, 2009)

hey I have an echo that about 5 or 6 yrs and my problem is that is it will start and cut right off sometimes and sometimes it will run for long time without holding the trigger but soon as i go to turn it upside down to trim my drive way it will die. it will let me trim around the tree or anything once im holding it level. so what can be my problem?


----------

